# Oreki is an INTJ : Hyouka



## Midera (Jan 6, 2017)

Finally, someone who doesn't misunderstand the functions. 
Saying INTJ's are all about future is a cop out, it's like saying all ESTP's are all about physical and action driven activities.
It doesn't explain anything or the thought process behind this. Yes, INTJs are all about futurism, however, that doesn't mean they cant use their functions in a logical, coherent manner to solve a mystery. The reason Oreki is an INTJ is because of this scene, he didn't use any type of reasoning or conscious thinking, he just called his mind to find an answer which is very reminiscent to Ni.

See image: >>>>vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/hyouka/images/9/98/Houtarou_in_deep_thought_-_Ep_4.png/revision/latest?cb=20120806084300<<<<<

Compare this scene to scene where Near another anime INTJ found out about Teru Mikami >>>>youtube.com/watch?v=v9HSJLDgFgg<<<< , you see it's similar, it's always in a form of vision or insight, it just isn't 100% conscious thinking like an INTP would do it. Now compare Near with L.Lawliet an INTP, here is a good scene for it >>>>>youtube.com/watch?v=0T_NUD77gxI<<<<<. L uses conscious logical thinking which is reminiscent of Ti. 


An argument could be made that this is the anime it's way of metaphorically showing what thinking looks like, however that wouldn't be true, because this anime is about solving problems, and in each case, there was always a logical solution behind it without metaphorical effects, therefore what is shown happening in Oreki's head is his way of thinking. In many cases Oreki focuses on 1 solution, rather than multiple posibilities, even in the Hongou episode. He always has 1 theory or answer which is reminiscent to Ni and not Ne. Ne is about multiple possibilities.

Also an INTP is always constantly thinking because of dominant Ti, Oreki isn't, most of the time his mind is very calm which is an atribute of Ni. Oreki doesn't think if he doesn't have to, or phrased like an INTP would phrase it: ''think for the sake of it''. Also in some scenes it's possible to observe his inferior Se for instance at the Kaya Festival episodes, he complained a bit about the brightness and colorfullness of it all. 

Satoshi definitly ENTP.
Mayaka, xSTJ. 
Chitanda ENFP, but could also be an INFJ with ADHD, nothing is imposible.

INTJs are often stereotyped with being masterminds who can see the future and have a plan to get there or like people who work for the illuminati, yes we can do this, but the fact remains we are just normal nerdy people, like the INTP's we have a lot of common interests, and don't necessarily need a life objective especially when we are young (Oreki is what 17?) or especially since it takes very long for an INTJ to find out what he wants out of his or her life.

Here is all the proof we need for Oreki being an INTJ.

''I don't know how I come up with those theories, myself'' -Oreki Houtaro 
>>>>imgur.com/PKcYjq6<<<<<

A Ti dominant would never say that, a Ti dominant knows every step and piece of reasoning he or she has done to form a certain theory or hypothesis, while with Oreki time after time, they come out of nowhere > Ni. It is clear as the day Oreki is an INTJ. Also he missed the quirkiness INTP's have. INTP's are more like jokster, while INTJ's are more often very serious, which shows in Oreki


----------



## dast7 (Aug 21, 2021)

Counterpoint, at the very start of the episode in which we can quote Oreki saying "I don't know how I came up with those theories myself" (E19, 4:35), Chitanda responds with "That's because you've never taken a good look at yourself", to which Oreki agrees. For someone as unmotivated as Oreki, I find it believable that he never bothered to understand himself or his thinking. He definitely does have a thought process as he rules out options and he is also able to clearly and logically explain this theories to the other members of the Classic Literature Club. So to say that he doesn't use reasoning I don't think is entirely accurate. He's just so lazy that he doesn't care about analysing his thought process and so he is largely unaware of it. I don't think this is likely for INTP but I don't think it's impossible either. 

Additionally, in that arc with the announcement, we can see Oreki's thought process and how he considers the different options and then eliminates the others that don't fit. The fact that he writes down the steps and key points in his book as he goes is proof that he is thinking his way through the problem and there is logic to it, it doesn't all just come together in a moment of inspiration. I'd say that what Oreki says about himself doesn't always line up with his action and so in my opinion, Oreki is just stubborn or even a little ignorant about himself. 

I feel like Ne is also present at the introduction of Episode 19 where Oreki talks about how saying 'Today will be sunny' in a microphone can be interpreted as either someone testing a microphone or telling people that the weather will be sunny. Both are valid options in his mind and he doesn't have to narrow it down to a correct one (also evidence that he does spend a significant amount of time thinking about things when he doesn't have to be which contradicts what he says). Moreover, the plot with the play where Oreki is nutting out the story and we see him walking through thousands of televisions seems more reminiscent of exploring different options but I suppose it could be argued that the sorting of that information is happening subconsciously to him but his presence in that scene seems not to support that idea. 

One other thing that gets me about the INTJ theory is that I don't see a lot of Te or Fi for that matter. I understand that INTJ may not have their life figured out but I find it hard to believe that one could lack so much drive that they would "experience the life of a hermit crab" (E20, 4:58). 

I do think it is difficult how his words and his actions do not necessarily line up but I think his actions are more reflective of an INTP than and INTJ (allow I could be wrong) but, as you pointed out, his own slef-reflections lean more towards a INTJ personality. I wish there was a second season to see Oreki's development continue as I feel like this would help to clear it up.


----------



## Hachitarou (Aug 6, 2021)

dast7 said:


> Counterpoint, at the very start of the episode in which we can quote Oreki saying "I don't know how I came up with those theories myself" (E19, 4:35), Chitanda responds with "That's because you've never taken a good look at yourself", to which Oreki agrees. For someone as unmotivated as Oreki, I find it believable that he never bothered to understand himself or his thinking. He definitely does have a thought process as he rules out options and he is also able to clearly and logically explain this theories to the other members of the Classic Literature Club. So to say that he doesn't use reasoning I don't think is entirely accurate. He's just so lazy that he doesn't care about analysing his thought process and so he is largely unaware of it. I don't think this is likely for INTP but I don't think it's impossible either.
> 
> Additionally, in that arc with the announcement, we can see Oreki's thought process and how he considers the different options and then eliminates the others that don't fit. The fact that he writes down the steps and key points in his book as he goes is proof that he is thinking his way through the problem and there is logic to it, it doesn't all just come together in a moment of inspiration. I'd say that what Oreki says about himself doesn't always line up with his action and so in my opinion, Oreki is just stubborn or even a little ignorant about himself.
> 
> ...


I noticed that you emphasized the step-by-step as if you were to presume that INTJs are unable to do these things. And if you have watched the episodes thoroughly, it should've been understood that Oreki doesn't exactly perceive the environmental patterns consciously, he nearly didn't even have evidence to give a solemn proof, as he thought that he was just being lucky or just "knew it". INTP's analysis is particularly clear, they don't think to "just" solve problems but rather to breakdown every single detail of logics in front of them to be conjectured as small particles of substantial thinking in their mind, and that's what Oreki lacking at, he perceive the facts and structures automatically, unlike Ti, and to find the clues and evidences, he uses his deductive skill inductively, by using the known facts and seizing which one is better than another. A good example of this was when he made a new scenario for the killer back to the episode about a documentary movie, he dismissed the facts that he deem to be unimportant, changing back to the perception of his own intuition to find the "correct" or "seemingly important" according to him. His strive for the accuracy that usually Ti has isn't just really there, only strives for the result, or so long his conclusion makes sense, doesn't matter when it's right or not, this is something that Te really lacks thereof as they only see logics to express the common sense. His train of thoughts about being special could also resemble his Tertiary Feeling, seeking for the values, but comfortable with his "preservationist" ideology.


----------



## dast7 (Aug 21, 2021)

Hachitarou said:


> I noticed that you emphasized the step-by-step as if you were to presume that INTJs are unable to do these things. And if you have watched the episodes thoroughly, it should've been understood that Oreki doesn't exactly perceive the environmental patterns consciously, he nearly didn't even have evidence to give a solemn proof, as he thought that he was just being lucky or just "knew it". INTP's analysis is particularly clear, they don't think to "just" solve problems but rather to breakdown every single detail of logics in front of them to be conjectured as small particles of substantial thinking in their mind, and that's what Oreki lacking at, he perceive the facts and structures automatically, unlike Ti, and to find the clues and evidences, he uses his deductive skill inductively, by using the known facts and seizing which one is better than another. A good example of this was when he made a new scenario for the killer back to the episode about a documentary movie, he dismissed the facts that he deem to be unimportant, changing back to the perception of his own intuition to find the "correct" or "seemingly important" according to him. His strive for the accuracy that usually Ti has isn't just really there, only strives for the result, or so long his conclusion makes sense, doesn't matter when it's right or not, this is something that Te really lacks thereof as they only see logics to express the common sense. His train of thoughts about being special could also resemble his Tertiary Feeling, seeking for the values, but comfortable with his "preservationist" ideology.


I can accept that. I'd like to think it's still possible he's an INTP just I've learnt some more in the last few months and your POV does make more sense now. 
The only comment I'd have is that I always viewed his comments about 'just being lucky' as deflection rather and an actual lack of understanding cos it fits with the whole, minimal energy philosophy by discouraging further requests since there's no guarantee. 
But yeah, I can see how the Ni Dom would fit now that I actually have some understanding of Ni (albeit still not great). 
Like I said tho, I want to still believe he could be an INTP but that might be misguided and likely comes from the overlap of the two personalities. 
Thanks for replying~


----------



## Hachitarou (Aug 6, 2021)

dast7 said:


> I can accept that. I'd like to think it's still possible he's an INTP just I've learnt some more in the last few months and your POV does make more sense now.
> The only comment I'd have is that I always viewed his comments about 'just being lucky' as deflection rather and an actual lack of understanding cos it fits with the whole, minimal energy philosophy by discouraging further requests since there's no guarantee.
> But yeah, I can see how the Ni Dom would fit now that I actually have some understanding of Ni (albeit still not great).
> Like I said tho, I want to still believe he could be an INTP but that might be misguided and likely comes from the overlap of the two personalities.
> Thanks for replying~


No problem and I mean, I do have thought of him being an INTP instead of INTJ so the misunderstanding is actually quite inevitable when it comes to discerning his thought about things in general. And I think INTP isn't a bad type for him either. But just to keep in mind that the realm of MBTI is rather of the "inner" psychological aspect despite being dubbed as "behavioral".


----------

